# Trialgelände in Neuffen beim Neufit



## cellgadis (17. Juli 2011)

Vor kurzem hat mir ein Kumpel gesagt das er ein Trialgelände in Neuffen beim Neufit gesehen hätte. Ist das ein öffentliches Gelände oder was privates, kennt das jemand hier im Forum? Oder vielleicht ist ja sogar der "Besitzer" hier aktiv!


----------



## TobiFR (17. Juli 2011)

wo ist den die Strecke genau würde mich auch intressieren is nähmlich ganz in der nähe von mir ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (17. Juli 2011)

Also momentan kann ich dir nur den Neufit zeigen und wohl da neben dran

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.544....376754&sspn=0.047684,0.125826&num=1&t=h&z=16


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Juli 2011)

Also das wüsste ich auch noch ganz gern. Ist zwar nicht wirklich dichter als Tübingen, aber da kommt ja auch nicht einfach mal so aufs Trialgelände.


----------



## ph1L (27. Juli 2011)

Wäre einer in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen mal so ab 17:30
bei ner Runde auf'm Neufit Gelände dabei?

Hab den Moritz P. mal angeschrieben. Der is aktiver/war? trialmäßig immer recht aktiv und ist im Neuffener MTB Club. Denke er wird auch dabei sein.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Juli 2011)

Dann berichtet mal wie es dort so ist. Ich bin leider bis Ende nächster Woche noch im Uralub. Danach mache ich aber gerne mal mit. Von der Zeit wäre mir sogar fast eine Stunde früher lieber, dann könnte ich direkt nach der Arbeit mal hin fahren, wenn ich schon in Urach bin.


----------



## cellgadis (29. Juli 2011)

ja wenn`s endlich mal trocken bleibt schon. ;-). Ich schau mal anfang der Woche wann`s passen würde


----------



## ph1L (30. Juli 2011)

@cellgadis
Top, dann schreib einfach rein wenns passt. Werde da sein.

@hst_trialer
Dann gibts halt ne halbe Stunde Warm-Up und ich schau, dass ich um 17:00 schon da bin.


----------



## cellgadis (1. August 2011)

Donnerstag 17:30Uhr - 18:00?


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. August 2011)

ich komme evtl. auch... melde mich aber nochmal.


----------



## cellgadis (1. August 2011)

is von euch jetzt da schon einer gefahren? Ach ja und bringt mal ne Heckenschere mit soll wohl etwas zugewachsen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (2. August 2011)

Und macht ruhig auch ein paar Fotos. Ab nächster Woche mache ich auch mit.


----------



## ph1L (2. August 2011)

Do. kann ich leider nicht.
Wäre Fr. auch ok?


----------



## mohitzao (2. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Trialgelände in Neuffen aufgebaut. Wir sind zur Zeit drei Trialer in Neuffen, die aber nicht regelmäßig fahren. Ihr könnt gerne nach Neuffen kommen und auf dem Gelände trainieren. Ich denke es gibt Hindernisse in allen Schwierigkeitsklassen.

Ich habe Donnerstag oder Freitag Nachmittag ab 17 Uhr Zeit und wäre mit dabei.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn unser Gelände wieder öfters befahren würde.


----------



## mohitzao (3. August 2011)

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass auf dem Platz vor dem Trialgelände diesen Freitag bis Sonntag eine große Party (rockheads-neuffen.de) stattfindet, und bereits ab Donnerstag aufgebaut wird (das passiert nur einmal im Jahr). Das Trialgelände ist also dieses Wochenende schlecht zugänglich. 

Ich würde vorschlagen das wir uns erst nächste Woche treffen.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. August 2011)

Oh ja, lasst uns das mal machen.
Dann komme ich auch. Wir basteln uns alle Namensschilder und haben dann ganz viel Spaß beim Rad fahren 

Aber wäre schon lustig. Und noch 3 Leute aus Neuffen. Ich bin dafür, dass wir uns regelmäßig dann dort einfinden und ein oder zweimal die Woche fahren.


----------



## cellgadis (3. August 2011)

Also gut dann nächste Woche alle zusammen, ich schau mir das Ganze morgen trotzdem mal an weil wir eh da sind und später im Neufit noch squashen gehen.

Jetzt haben wir den Erbauer doch noch gefunden!!! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohitzao (7. August 2011)

Wir drei Neuffener sind am Dienstag von 17 bis ca. 19 Uhr auf dem Trialgelände in Neuffen.
Wer Lust und Zeit hat ne Runde zu trialen, kann ja auch kommen.


----------



## cellgadis (8. August 2011)

Wenn`s mir reicht komm ich auch.
Vorsicht in dem großen liegendem Baumstamm ist ein großes Vespennest!


----------



## hst_trialer (8. August 2011)

Ich schaffe es morgen nicht. Hoffe dass Donnerstag halbwegs gutes Wetter ist, dann bin ich gg 1630 vor Ort.


----------



## ph1L (9. August 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## hst_trialer (10. August 2011)

Also wie sieht aus morgen?
Bleibt alles dabei? Ab wann ist jemand vor Ort?


----------



## cellgadis (10. August 2011)

Also bei mir wirds nichts


----------



## hst_trialer (11. August 2011)

Schade... dann werde ich einfach mal hin fahren und wenn keiner da ist, hab ich Pech. Komme ich denn wenigstens problemlos rauf? Und auf welcher Seite ist es denn nun?


----------



## ph1L (16. August 2011)

Wie siehts diese Woche aus bei euch?

Wäre morgen, Do. oder Fr. ab 17:00 dabei.

Wer hat wann Zeit?


----------



## cellgadis (17. August 2011)

Bin im Urlaub, das heißt das wird nix die nächsten 3 wochen


----------



## cellgadis (30. September 2011)

Hab grad im Stuttgart Forum gepostet, vielleicht haben die Neuffener auch bock zu kommen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242579&page=30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxilainen (28. Juli 2013)

Gibt es das Gelände noch? Und falls ja, offen für jeden?


----------



## cellgadis (28. Juli 2013)

Oh man ist das schon wieder lange her das ich dort war. Also das letzte mal wars noch da und auch offen für jeden, allerdings hab ich zwischendurch mal gehört das ein Zaun drumrum gebaut worden sein soll. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------

